# Opinion on this budget bass



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 2, 2011)

Stellah SRB 6 String Bass Guitar












Neck: Bolt On, Maple
Body: Maple with Walnut Top
Fretboard: Top Choice Rosewood
Machine Heads: Chrome Die Cast
Frets:	24
Pickups: 2 x Humbucker
Knobs: 2 Volume, 2 Tone
Finish: Natural
Price: 185 euro

I came across this on a local adverts site. They are an Irish company that sell budget guitars at affordable prices. I would just be using it for tracking and writing. I'm not familiar with bass guitars so any opinions would be great!!


----------



## XylemBassGuitar (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont' have any personal experience with this brand, but 180 euros is _really_ cheap for a six string bass. It raises a little bit of a flag in my mind, but it's still possible that they are quality instruments.

It is likely that the frets won't be quite level enough to get that really low, comfortable action, but that's not to say that it won't be playable and comfortable for the price.

Do you have any opportunity to try one out in person?

If 185 euros isn't that much money for you, I would say go for it. You might have to spend another 100 euros or so for some setup work, but it could turn out to be pretty sweet.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2011)

if something is that cheap, and yet has "premium" features, then you know some important steps have been skipped in the process. I would never go for higher than 5 strings for a cheap-as-hell bass, if even that. Save some more and get something slightly higher quality.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 4, 2011)

The scant opinions on TalkBass regarding the Stella line are actually pretty positive. If you have the ability to try it and return it if there are any issues, it sounds like a no-risk proposition.

Good luck!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 6, 2011)

run. Run very quickly. just get a cheap Ibanez or something dude.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with MFK, but Explorer makes a good point.
If it has a good return policy, try it out.


----------



## XEN (Sep 15, 2011)

It will probably need some work to bring it up to par, but I too agree with Explorer. If it's a no risk trial, go for it.


----------

